# Saltfork today Monday (6hrs)



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Once again,,,,,Dud day. That's 7 days of fishing in 2 weeks. Oh, you can see them,,, but all fish locked jawed. There was a few white bass and small Crappie but that's it... Dressed warm and moved miles to find biting fish but there was none. Not but a few boats out there and they said the same ( dead desert). Threw everything, every color, no hits....... Water 49 degrees with light wind and chop coming from North and South West. Dang what will it take to make these Saugeye/Walleye bite ? In miles of travel ....... no fish above 19' deep and most at 25' to 35' over the creek channels just stacked/racked/packed and dead still.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

D-L-, I believe I saw your boat today. I was one of those cold fisherman out there by the dam area. We fished for 5 hours total. We hit the most common late fall spots. Point out from the Kimbolten ramp , bolder pile out in front of the emergency spill way, Cove back by the morning glory water intake, Both coves back by the cabins,, stone bridge back around the cabins point. ,, Steep rock shelf on right side towards first ski zone and followed the creek channels for hours. Your right that no fish marked above 19' no fish was marked. I wanted to throw my sonar in the lake. how could you see that many fish for days and days and not a good fish hit. I have no idea when these fish bite or whats wrong but that's 6 trips in 2 weeks for me and not one take home fish. 

I'm going to Saltfork 2 more times this week. If something don't start biting at this lake it's off my list for good. As I said in my last post ( Saltfork has been lousy) all summer and ever since the huge draw down to fix the spillway a few years ago now. SOMETHING CHANGED THAT SCREWED THIS LAKE UP BIG TIME.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

this is NOT what i wanted to hear!! was planning to go there sat-sun with I-WALL-I for some eyes...might hit piedmont instead! i agree though, its been tough for a few years!!:S


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Great post with alot of info. I usually only fish for Saugeye during this time of year but I might not even bother this year. Last year was poor at best. I will probably just try Crappie fishing a few more times. The fall Crappie bite is usually great but last year and this year so far has been really tough. All the fish are deep and have no appetite. Oh well. better then working.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know whats going on the either!!! Earlier this fall the Crappie fishing was really good but the Eye bite sucked!! Now after the turn-over I cant find the bigger Crappies either. Have only caught 1 good eye all Fall!! Have fished every spot I know of and cant find em!! Just like Jigger. They will show up one day after the turn-over has settled down!!!! May just have to travel to Piedmont to see if I can find some Eyes but it will have to be soon. With the drawdown underway you wont be able to launch for long.


----------

